# Fbe Turkey Call



## James (Dec 22, 2013)

A turkey call that I made from fbe that I traded with windyridgebowman for.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 22, 2013)

Beautiful call.


----------



## bluedot (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice call how does it sound?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James (Dec 22, 2013)

Thnx guys. The call sounds great and the wife decided it is her new call. Back to the lathe.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 23, 2013)

If she's taking finished stuff, that means she supports your habits. Go buy a new tool and some wood. That's the real test for my theory.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

